# Moving to Alex in July...



## ATO1865 (Sep 30, 2010)

I just graduated from university and am relocating to Alexandria. I've spend extended amounts of time in Alexandria studying Arabic while I was a college student so I'm fairly well versed with the language and culture. But I don't know anything about the Expat culture in Alexandria and what my next step is to do when I begin my life in Alexandria. 

I'm TEFL/TESOL certified and have obtained a position as an English instructor and that is about it...I'm not entirely sure how to go about finding an apartment, where to live and....just overall living in Egypt long term on my own.

Any suggestions or steps that I must take next to make things happen? Any tips/questions from seasoned vets would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey,

I been living in Alexandria for the past 5 years now. Like everywhere has it's good and bad. 

In reference to where you should live I'd advise you choosing the area where you will be working or not to far from it. Like pretty much all cities the traffic gets heavy, especially at rush hours. 

As for the Expat community I was a little slow to learn, but do hear most tend to go to a Club for foreigners in Roushdy. There's also a couple of old pubs down in the old downtown.


----------



## ATO1865 (Sep 30, 2010)

SHendra said:


> Hey,
> 
> I been living in Alexandria for the past 5 years now. Like everywhere has it's good and bad.
> 
> ...


I'm still a little unsure about finding a place to live. I'm trying to live in the Roushdie area or as close to it as I can. From what I've heard 90% of listings aren't online and have to be done in person and most leases are just verbal contracts. Are there any tips you could give me in finding an aparment in the area? I'm looking for something cheap and furnished, what do prices usually look like? 

Thanks again.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

ATO1865 said:


> I'm still a little unsure about finding a place to live. I'm trying to live in the Roushdie area or as close to it as I can. From what I've heard 90% of listings aren't online and have to be done in person and most leases are just verbal contracts. Are there any tips you could give me in finding an aparment in the area? I'm looking for something cheap and furnished, what do prices usually look like?
> 
> Thanks again.


It's been a few years since I have had to rent here in Alex's. But do live in Roushdy. 4 years ago the average rent in this area was around 2000 to 3000LE a month (and up!) for a furnished 2 bedroom flat. That was found for me through a friend as like you said there isn't much to go on online and what you do tend to find online seams to be over priced to but could be used as a 'max guide'. There's a site called Edar in Egypt which covers Alexandria maybe look them up for more of an idea. I have no experience with using them nor know anyone who did, I just use to use them to get a rough idea of property value when I was buying and selling up! 

Most the advertising seam to be in found the old fashioned way. Either by word of mouth or the local paper which is sadly all in Arabic! Maybe you could ask your employers to help you out in searching for a place for you, as well as checking them out.


----------

